# MSI GP72 Tastatur leuchtet nicht bunt...



## ponygsi (9. März 2017)

Moin Forum,

hab für nen Kumpel ein MSI GP72 7RD  besorgt.

Nun verzweifel ich etwas an der Software....

Hab sämtliche MSI Software einmal neu installiert

Die Tastatur reagiert weder im Dragon Center noch im SCM auf meine Eingaben.

Hat die Tastatur evt. keine RGB Beleuchtung?

Einzig in Steelseries Engine 3 reagiert sie auf meine Helligkeitsänderungen...

Jemand eine Idee?

LG


----------



## DaveManCB (9. März 2017)

Ja die gibt es mit und ohne


----------



## ponygsi (9. März 2017)

DaveManCB schrieb:


> Ja die gibt es mit und ohne


Woran seh ich,  welche ich hab? 

Gesendet von meinem LG G5 via Tapatalk


----------



## iTzZent (10. März 2017)

Die aktuelle GP Serie gibt es nur mit weissen Backlight Keyboard. Das lässt sich nur ändern, indem man ein anderes Keyboard einbaut, dafür muss das Gerät aber komplett zerlegt werden.


----------



## MircoSfot (10. März 2017)

Der Mensch wird jeden Tag mit zahlreichen Informationen nur so bombadiert. Es ist vollkommen egal wie das aussehen mag, ob es die Sinne sind oder Geräusche sowie alles was wir sehen. Über 99% dieser Informationen sind komplett überflüssig und begünstigen sogar die frühzeitige Demenz. 
Jetzt frage ich mich und euch; wozu benötigt man eine Disco- Tastatur/Maus oder Rechner? Zumal gehen die Informationen teilweise unter während wir auf den Blaustrahler schauen, nur unser Gehirn nimmt es noch war.
Die Leute kaufen nicht nur für die Müllhalde sondern auch noch für ihre Krankheiten......


----------



## ponygsi (10. März 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Der Mensch wird jeden Tag mit zahlreichen Informationen nur so bombadiert. Es ist vollkommen egal wie das aussehen mag, ob es die Sinne sind oder Geräusche sowie alles was wir sehen. Über 99% dieser Informationen sind komplett überflüssig und begünstigen sogar die frühzeitige Demenz.
> Jetzt frage ich mich und euch; wozu benötigt man eine Disco- Tastatur/Maus oder Rechner? Zumal gehen die Informationen teilweise unter während wir auf den Blaustrahler schauen, nur unser Gehirn nimmt es noch war.
> Die Leute kaufen nicht nur für die Müllhalde sondern auch noch für ihre Krankheiten......



Egal was du nimmst, du musst weniger nehmen

 Ich frag nur weil es evt. mal ganz angenehm wäre im Dunkeln die rote Tastatur Beleuchtung zu aktivieren .

LG


----------



## iTzZent (11. März 2017)

Dann hättest du ein GE72 nehmen müssen  Bei deinem gibt es nur die weisse Beleuchtung. Bis vor kurzem hatte die GP Serie übrigens gar kein Backlight Keyboard...


----------



## ponygsi (11. März 2017)

Nö ich bin soweit ganz zufrieden und mein Kumpel wird es auch sein. Nur die Lüftersteuerung ist im Standard sehr Aggressiv. Aber das hab ich ja bereits im Dragon Center behoben. 👍🏼

Gesendet von meinem LG G5 via Tapatalk


----------



## iTzZent (11. März 2017)

Genau dafür gibt es ja das Dragon Center. Damit kann man auch deutlich stärkere Geräte recht leise betreiben.

Viel Erfolg noch mit dem Gerät.


----------

